
The challenge of developing a capability - colinprince
http://rc3.org/2012/10/07/the-challenge-of-developing-a-capability/
======
sidcool
An insightful post indeed. Working in a large organization, I agree that
developing a new capability is difficult firm wide. What we prefer to do is
developing it piece meal. I have tried this in one or two projects and it has
worked well. The developers that initially develop the capability help bring
other developers to speed. Building a robust knowledge repository is of utmost
importance in such cases. Also, it won't hurt to designate a person as a
single point of contact to implement the change (aka building a capability)
across the organization.

